# Does 'No CVA tenderness' count as GU in 95 exam?



## bugaboo (Mar 4, 2008)

This was the determining factor in the level of service I was auditing.  The provider argues that this statement should count towards the GU portion of the exam because they were looking for tenderness in the kidneys after a back injury in a car accident.  I counted the statement as MSK but wanted to get other opinions.  It stands for 'Costovertebral Angle (flank)'.  What would you count it as in an audit?


----------



## smillar (Mar 11, 2008)

We count this as musculokeletal.


----------



## Jagadish (Mar 11, 2008)

CVA tenderness should be counted under GU.


----------



## urologycoder (Apr 1, 2008)

I work for a Urology practice and we recently had this discussion with our Medicare provider rep.  The Medicare provider rep. stated the CVA tenderness can count in either GU or MUSC. = it just depends on the context of what was being reviewed by the doctor.   If the doctor is reviewing the kidneys (flank) then you would count that as GU.      Like everything else in coding - it all depends on who is reviewing the information.  Very subjective!!!


----------

